# What are the common dispositions for Blue Valentine/Hancock bred horses?



## Zoe Franchino 2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Was just studying foundation Quarter Horses and it looks like Hancock horses kind of have a bad rep? Why is this, and what is your experience with them? Would a Hancock bred paint or thoroughbred or anything else still have the temperament of a full Quarter Horse with his bloodlines? Just curious, thanks!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm a bit biased as the ones I've rode were started by people who had no idea or no business starting horses like them.
I find them to be cold minded. They're tough horses and they need a job. 
If someone needed an all day, pound rocks, ranch horse, I'm sure they're great. I wouldn't buy a Hancock or Blue Valentine as a performance prospect. 

With that said, some claim ones they've owned were gentle and good minded. I'm not sure what the "magic cross" is for them. Not sure what they'd be like crossed on a TB or Paint. 
Another thing to consider is most Hancock's and Blue Valentines Ive seen are either way back on the papers or they're line bred.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Temperaments are unique, specific and individual. While there are some generalities that are reflected among all horses, they all belong to the Genus Equus and species ferus caballus for example and have they have a well-developed sense of balance and a strong flight or fight response, the personality of any give horse is not just a product of the bloodines but also how they were raised and what their initial interaction with humans involved. 



The Hancock and BV horses I have ridden/handled are all well boned, tough, sound, solid citizens. Most have been trail horses but a couple were work horses (ranch) sold due to downsizing either to other (smaller)working ranches or trail riders. They were out of horses with exceptional personalities, raised in herds on acreage by dams that were neither overly aggressive or extremely passive. The herds were all inclusive having a clearly dominant lead mare, stallion and a band of mares as well as including youngstock and geldings. They were handled by confident, experienced people that didn't pander to them. When it came time to be started the trainers were also experienced and confident and well versed in getting that horse from point A to point B leaving you with a good solid prospect to take in the direction you wanted. 



There are a few I have been around that were bronchs for the warm up or had attitude but a confident handler or rider had no problem with them.


IMO the BV coloring popularized them and we all know what happens when color becomes the end goal.


----------



## Cedar & Salty (Jul 6, 2018)

Hancocks are prized by real ranchers in the Mountain West because they are big, strong, tough as nails horses who don't quit no matter how hard the job. They are not known for being soft or friendly. They also have a reputation as buckers, and the Hancock line is prevalent in rodeo bucking stock in the west. 

In the Western States , the saying goes, "You don't get handy riding cream puffs!"


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Hancock and Blue Valentine are the lines I was always advised against because of the bucking (cold backed) and not being real malleable personalities.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had some good Hancock horses in years past and really liked their work ethic. They were honest and had try that lasted till the end of the day. Not that they needed a firm hand, but they didn't suffer fools well. You had to know what you were doing and be fair in communicating that. 

When Impressive horses began to saturated the market, I found them dull non-thinkers. I think back then I referred to them as dumb blondes: very pretty, but couldn't find the barn door with the lights on. 

Luckily reining horse breeders began producing some remarkable lines which renewed my faith in the Quarter Horse world. 

While not for every rider, those old classics like Hancock were definitely place holders in QH legacy.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Most are big, strong, good-boned horses who are tough and will work all day. If you want something that will still dig in and try for you after 30 miles trailing cattle in a storm, or something you can work all day every day in a feedlot while still staying sound, they're what you want. You can't beat them for 'big country ranch horses', but most of them need a job. They tend not to be in-you-pocket sweeties that enjoy being loved on, but prefer that you leave them alone when you aren't working them. Some can be broncy. A good rider should be able to get along with them. A pushover or someone too forceful may end up in a wreck. They do not suffer fools. 

Now, the bloodlines you saw 30 years ago that had a tough personality are pretty diluted down these days with some other performance and ranch lines known for having good minds, and I think when you cross a Hancock-bred horse on something line-bred on Doc Bar or the Peppy Sans, or even some of the barrel lines, you can get a really nice, sound horse suitable for about anything. I don't like how so many of the cutting and reining lines are getting smaller horses with smaller and smaller bone--- cross those on a big boned Hancock and you can get lucky. 

I probably wouldn't pick one for a pleasure horse or kid's horse, but if you are a good rider and trainer, can read a horse well, and want something big and sound that will hold up to daily work on a ranch or feedlot situation, they're worth a look.


----------

